# [der8auer] BEAST Pot



## der8auer (4. Mai 2011)

*Heya 

Nach längerer Pause habe ich mich mal wieder dem Potbau gewidmet. Das Ergebnis möchte ich euch in diesem Thread vorstellen!*
*
der8auer BEAST Pot:**
**
** Technische Details:*​

Vollkupfer LN2/DICE Container
Inkl. Aluminiumaufsatz für leichteres Einfüllen
Grundmaße Container: ~80x110mm
Grundmaße Aufsatz: ~70x70mm
Gewicht des Pots (ohne Halterung/Aufsatz): 2850g
Halterung passend für Sockel: 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, AM2(+), AM3, 939
Bohrung für Temperaturfühler
Limitiert auf 4 Stück (1 bereits verfügbar)
Auf Wunsch hochglanzpoliert
*Aluminiumaufsätze:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


Impressionen aus der Produktion:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Impressionen des fertigen BEAST Containers:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Blick auf die Strucktur:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BEAST inkl. Aluminiumaufsatz*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*POM-Multisockelhalterung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*S775 CPU als Größenvergleich*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*​


----------



## p1nk3y (4. Mai 2011)

Geniales Teil, sieht einfach nur klasse aus.
Sowas würde ich gerne aben *____*


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

Sehr schickes teil haste da gebaut!
Preis: unbezahlbar?


----------



## der8auer (4. Mai 2011)

p1nk3y schrieb:


> Geniales Teil, sieht einfach nur klasse aus.
> Sowas würde ich gerne aben *____*


 
Danke 




Vaykir schrieb:


> Sehr schickes teil haste da gebaut!
> Preis: unbezahlbar?



Unbezahlbar nicht  Aber umsonst gibt es einen BEAST pot bei ca. 9 Arbeitsstunden sicherlich auch nicht


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

Der Pot sieht aus, als wenn er sich nach 2 Stunden auftauen noch kein Grad erwärmt hat 
Haste schon getestet das BEAST?


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Mai 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut - vor allem die Verarbeitung 

Wie hast du eigentlich das Alu Rohr befestigt?


----------



## Freakezoit (4. Mai 2011)

Sieht gut aus Roman , Gute struktur - Große oberfläche & nen gutes gewicht was will man mehr  . 
Schön das du nach langer Pause wieder was feines wie diesen pot machst. 

Schade das es nur 4 stk. geben wird .


----------



## der8auer (4. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Der Pot sieht aus, als wenn er sich nach 2 Stunden auftauen noch kein Grad erwärmt hat
> Haste schon getestet das BEAST?



Nein noch nicht. Basiert aber auf den FusionPot rev2. Nur mit mehr Masse und noch besserer Struktur. Kann also eigentlich nicht schief laufen 




hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut - vor allem die Verarbeitung
> 
> Wie hast du eigentlich das Alu Rohr befestigt?



Danke 

Das Alu-Rohr liegt oben nur im inneren Ring. Ist also nicht fest, da es auch nur als Einfüllhilfe gedacht ist.




Freakezoit schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Roman , Gute struktur - Große oberfläche & nen gutes gewicht was will man mehr  .
> Schön das du nach langer Pause wieder was feines wie diesen pot machst.
> 
> Schade das es nur 4 stk. geben wird .



Danke  Wenn ich die Zeit hätte würde ich auch mehr davon machen. Aber die 4 muss ich auch erst mal verkaufen


----------



## Vaykir (4. Mai 2011)

Aber Qualität (die hier offensichtlich vom Platin-Tablett ist), hat auch ihren Preis


----------



## der8auer (5. Mai 2011)

Der Pot ist nun im Marktplatz (Thread siehe Signatur)

Dort findet ihr auch den Preis.


----------



## Vaykir (5. Mai 2011)

stabiler preis 

aber mal ehrlich: fürn son erstklassigen kontrukteur und potbauer hast du ne absolute sauklaue!


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2011)

2 weitere fertig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> stabiler preis
> 
> aber mal ehrlich: fürn son erstklassigen kon*s*trukteur und potbauer hast du ne absolute sauklaue!


 Meinst du weil er Stru*c*ktur geschrieben hat?
@Roman Klasse Teil aber schweinisch teuer


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

Ich werde mir wohl einen Holen 

MfG


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Meinst du weil er Stru*c*ktur geschrieben hat?
> @Roman Klasse Teil aber schweinisch teuer



Haha  

Danke dir 




Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl einen Holen
> 
> MfG


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juni 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


>


 
Du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wie ich mich freue 

MfG


----------



## der8auer (17. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MluWmy_xYSw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrOwnz (21. Dezember 2012)

ich bin ein totengräber hrr,

wisst du wann du nen neuen planst?

edit: oh gesehn das du den Fusion Rev 3 schon auf deirn HP hast xD


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2012)

Fusion rev 3.1 kommt in den nächsten Wochen - vermutlich Mitte Januar. Der neue BEAST kommt in Q1 2013


----------

